# It must be Biblical I'm thinking...



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

I rowed the Rogue last October..flows around 1500cfs. Just looked at hydrograph; I'm having a hard time visualizing Blosson Bar at 97,000 cfs!! Any buzzards launching this weekend? Please post photos if you do, and be sure to get a selfie with Moses...


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

97,000 ft³/s, epic - Yes.
Biblical - Dec. 23, 1964 290,000 ft³/s

My wife and I talked this morning about going down and taking a look, but decided not to.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Wouldn't have to worry about getting stuck on the "picket fence" - wot picket fence?


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Wadeinthewater said:


> 97,000 ft³/s, epic - Yes.
> Biblical - Dec. 23, 1964 290,000 ft³/s


I floated Blossom Bar at 33,000 ft³/s. All of the rocks were under water. There was a big hole at the top, formed by the center rock pile, but it was easily avoidable. Then everything funneled into a train of massive, irregular waves. I made it through unscathed, but swamped. A heavily-loaded barge raft behind me flipped, and a paddle raft dump-trucked. Exciting, but the only losses were because of poor tie-down practices on the flipped boat.

If you can find Glen Wooldridge's book "A River to Run" it tells of his 1955 rescue run on high flood waters in a drift boat. It's an amazing story.


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

Will Volpert and a small crew ran it from Almeda to Foster Bar in around 4.5 hours yesterday.
For those on Facebook, there are some impressive pictures posted at https://www.facebook.com/rivertrips...57522.1073741838.177100237&type=1&pnref=story 
There is also a brief video of Mule Creek Canyon near Staircase Falls where a large hole had formed at http://youtu.be/IvZvSpg5PKE

Ahoy!
Malloy


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

malloypc said:


> Will Volpert and a small crew ran it from Almeda to Foster Bar in around 4.5 hours yesterday.
> For those on Facebook, there are some impressive pictures posted at https://www.facebook.com/rivertrips...57522.1073741838.177100237&type=1&pnref=story
> There is also a brief video of Mule Creek Canyon near Staircase Falls where a large hole had formed at http://youtu.be/IvZvSpg5PKE
> 
> ...


Ya beat me to it! lol new vid posted of pre Blossom and Blossom as well now


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The most impressive shot is that last one of the hydrograph. Steep as hell regardless of the ridiculous logarithmic scale. Being a Colorado Plateau guy (I've flaoted the Rogue 3 times though), my reference point is Cataract Canyon at high water: Serious fun with serious potential consequences. Enjoy it while Ya got up there folks, but watch yourselves! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice work and thanks for posting....being a SW boater, where we watch for flow increases in the few thousand cfs range, it amazes to see such dramatic flow changes on any river......cheers


----------



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Learch said:


> Ya beat me to it! lol new vid posted of pre Blossom and Blossom as well now


I can't find the Blossom videos; can you post direct link ? Thanks.


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

jge1 said:


> I can't find the Blossom videos; can you post direct link ? Thanks.


Blossom video: http://youtu.be/R3DNTuYIYxY
Unedited (long) footage from Mule Creek to East Creek: http://youtu.be/3GxeBqmAQqc


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's a trip report with all the videos and a few photos: The Rogue River at 90,000 CFS | Indigo Creek Outfitters


----------



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

malloypc said:


> Blossom video: http://youtu.be/R3DNTuYIYxY
> Unedited (long) footage from Mule Creek to East Creek: http://youtu.be/3GxeBqmAQqc


Thanks. Damn, can't make out any of the landmarks (on the Blossom one).


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

jge1 said:


> Thanks. Damn, can't make out any of the landmarks (on the Blossom one).


Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I believe the the rock in view at 1:30 is the top of the scout rock.


----------

